# 52WK HI and LOW



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

Where can I find the 52 wk hi & low for the TSX?
year to date- not on a daily basis


----------



## fireseeker (Jul 24, 2017)

AMABILE said:


> Where can I find the 52 wk hi & low for the TSX?
> year to date- not on a daily basis


It's not clear what you are seeking. 
The 52-week high/low is based on, well, 52 weeks, not the calendar year.
And that high/low is based on a daily price.

In any case, you can find TSX data here. It shows the 52-week high/low. You can find the daily data at the bottom of the page, if you're looking for a specific result on a specific date.


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

On the Yahoo Finance app you'll see it.


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm sorry- I want all the stocks on the the TSX 
that have reached their 52 wk hi/low


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

You won't have it YTD, only all-time or 52-week or monthly. Not that I know for TSX.









52-Week High Canadian Stocks — TradingView


Who cares about a stock that reached its all-time high back in 2007? This list of Canadian companies at their 52-week highs is perhaps a better yardstick for measuring recent performance.




www.tradingview.com





But US yes









All US Exchanges Year-to-Date New Highs - Barchart.com


New Year-to-Date High prices and new Year-to-Date Low prices for All US Exchanges stocks and equities.




www.barchart.com


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

AMABILE said:


> I'm sorry- I want all the stocks on the the TSX
> that have reached their 52 wk hi/low


I think the OP might want a list of the stocks that closed Friday at their 52-week high or low?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I suspect that is what the OP wants but I don't know what anyone would do with that information. I suspect one would have to pay for that service (see post #5).


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I have that data buried in a proprietary database of mine, but it's a pain to sift through it and find them. But here are a couple I found pretty quickly

NTR (within 2% of its 52 week high)
NXE (within an inch of its 52 week high)

By the way, that's a rather powerful looking chart on NexGen


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

AltaRed said:


> I suspect that is what the OP wants but I don't know what anyone would do with that information. I suspect one would have to pay for that service (see post #5).


It would be easy, write script that loads all the trade data and filter.

But... why??


----------



## l1quidfinance (Mar 17, 2017)

Im not sure how accurate but I do sometime do quick screen on investing.com. 

You can set the screener to Canada and as one of the fields you can choose the % how close you want them to be to the 52 week high

Stock Screener - Investing.com


----------

